# some nepenthes questions



## the_deeb (Apr 21, 2008)

I'd really like to add a pitcher plant to my paludarium. I'm not planning on having any frogs in the near future so that's not a concern. Since my tank doesn't have any true substrate, I'm wonder if nepenthes can be grown as epiphytes. I imagine the constant flowing dripwall wouldn't work well for them but I though I could wrap some moss around one and mount it on the suspended 'branch' that runs diagonally across the tank.










The branch is artifical (styrofoam covered in drylok) with a very thin layer of clay/peat moss/forest moss on top. Ideally, I'd like the nepenthes to vine and cover that whole branch and put out pitchers that would be suspended over the water. Do you think this could work?

As far as species, I'm considering N. belli/globamphora, N. bicalcarata, N. alata or N. ampullaria. Any thoughts as to which would work best?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

great detail work!!


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

IMO this could easily work. Remember, these plants evolved into what they are because of acidic soil with very little nutritional value. The peat moss covering will help with the acidity level and I think some sphagnum around the roots will be fine. Just dump a few ff's into the pitchers from time to time  

I would try to mount the main plant lower in the tank, then once it matures it will send out the longer upper pitcher tendrils and they can make their way up the background. I would look into N. Inermis, they typically grow as epiphytes.


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

GRIMM said:


> IMO this could easily work. Remember, these plants evolved into what they are because of acidic soil with very little nutritional value. The peat moss covering will help with the acidity level and I think some sphagnum around the roots will be fine. Just dump a few ff's into the pitchers from time to time
> 
> I would try to mount the main plant lower in the tank, then once it matures it will send out the longer upper pitcher tendrils and they can make their way up the background. I would look into N. Inermis, they typically grow as epiphytes.




I think N. Inermis needs to be kept relatively cool


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Brotherly Monkey said:


> I think N. Inermis needs to be kept relatively cool


Possibly. I remember reading somewhere that is is typically found in trees so thats why I mentioned them. They have some cool looking pitchers at least.


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

GRIMM said:


> Possibly. I remember reading somewhere that is is typically found in trees so thats why I mentioned them. They have some cool looking pitchers at least.


the hard to grow ones always do!

PS Deeb, that tank turned out amazing


----------



## inflight (Jun 12, 2007)

Be careful of water quality when dealing with nepenthes. They prefer the purest water you can give them.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

just remember that they all turn into vines, and can get quite large. Even the "small" species can easily get 2 or 3 feet across, ad 4 or more feet long.


----------



## Arizona Tropicals (Feb 15, 2010)

I can't add much to the conversation BUT whatever you decide to do, please post pictures of this tank planted when the time comes. It looks amazing so far and I'd love to see it completed!


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

frogparty said:


> just remember that they all turn into vines, and can get quite large. Even the "small" species can easily get 2 or 3 feet across, ad 4 or more feet long.


SIGH. everytime i look at mine in my BJs tank i remember you telling me its going to completely take over....and its already growing pretty fast...


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

If I had a 300 gallon viv I wouldn't worry about it. Even a 150 would be good. The happier they are the faster they grow, and its directly related to the amount of prey they are capturing. In a viv, where they will be constantly inundated with prey items, you can bet the growth rate will be very rapid. I love nepenthes, but the more I learn about them, the less I feel they are suitable for most vivs. 
This viv is pretty big, and one could last in there for a while before outgrowing it, so for him, maybe its worth it. But you don't start seeing the really spectacular upper pitchers for a while, definitely not while the plant is still in the basal rosette stage like most people buy them as.


----------



## the_deeb (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks guys. I've got a N. ventricosa on it's way to me from Black Jungle. I thought about trying some of the more exotic species but figured I should start with something easy and cheap.


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

Another good thing about that choice, is if you do need to remove it, you could easily grow it as a house plant


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

N. ventricosa maks a great windowsill plant. It will defiitely get large, but not to the extent that some other spcies do. Expect 4 foot vines in 2 years


----------

